# Leybourne grange, kent, November 2010



## Kent-urbex (Nov 25, 2010)

*History*
Leybourne Grange opened in 1936 and it once covered an extensive 270 acres and was once home to 1200 patients with various degrees of mental disability. Patients lived in a total of 27 villas which split them into male, female and children. Leybourne Grange was designed to be completely self sufficient with its own farm, industrial laundry huge boiler house with enormous water tanks, a kitchen garden and workshops. There were houses for married staff and a large nurses block too. In 1992 Leybourne Grange began to implement closure with patients gradually leaving until total closure in 1996.

Most of Leybourne grange has now been demolished apart from the manor house which will be turned into 21 apartments and the clock tower. The massive nurse’s home is almost gone with all of the roofs striped off the wards. Scaffolding has been erected around the manor house with a temporary roof over the top to protect from the weather and so that the restoration work can start. 
People are now living in some of the houses which have been built by Taylor taylor whimpey and the new housing estate is called Birling Grange. A new access round has been built from the A20 london road. 702 new properties will be built on the site, All of the homes will meet the EcoHomes Excellent standard and 176 will be available for affordable rent or shared ownership, giving more people the opportunity to become homeowners.


front of the nurses home 






side





Inside





1 of the wards





There are still lots of record and books left here





The manor house with a temporary roof and scaffolding around it. There is also hoarding around the outside to help prevent vandalism. 





Roof of the manor house





The clock tower, just in the background behind the clock tower this is where the massive boiler house use to be.





Inside the clock tower acrows are holding up the building





The clock workings





The manor house


----------



## tommo (Nov 25, 2010)

its a shame its been pulled down so quick, it was a nice little walk round and a picnic on the lawn lol


----------



## klempner69 (Nov 26, 2010)

Very good update there and for some reason,the second shot is my fave one..its almost like the machine operator was playing at being a sculptor!


----------



## 0xygen (Nov 26, 2010)

Nice! I like the clock tower especially,

-0xy


----------



## Em_Ux (Nov 26, 2010)

You managed to get to some good spots!
Nice photos


----------



## mr_bones (Nov 26, 2010)

Thanks for the update, looks like yet another housing estate will replace it!






^ Does this Vista meet EU regulations?


----------



## tom46 (Nov 26, 2010)

Nice one man. Eurgh, sad to see the old girl going the way of Hellingly. It's fair enough to moan about 'another asylum report' but we'll miss them when they're all gone.


----------



## Kent-urbex (Nov 27, 2010)

need to get myself back down west park next week before that goes


----------



## tom46 (Nov 27, 2010)

If you do come up Bristol anytime man we'll check out Barrow Gurney. It's nice to see asylums that are relatively intact.


----------



## skeleton key (Nov 28, 2010)

*I like it*

*Hello mate.
Cheers for posting this up .*
*I was just talking to somone the other day about here & youve pretty much answered all my questions* 
*You got some great pics  & looks like you had some fun climbing around the plac*e 

*SK*


----------



## professor frink (Nov 28, 2010)

Real shame to see another Asylum disappear, this site was a good dawn to dusk explore.


----------

